# First bloom on unidentified phal!



## Tlynnt66 (Oct 28, 2020)

Bit of a backstory: my father gave me the majority of his orchid collection when he moved, most of them without any tags or identification. When I received this one, it had just gone into dormancy, and this is the first time I've seen it bloom. I've done a little researching, not particularly in depth but somewhat extensive, and I cannot seem to figure out its parentage (or specific name). Any ideas?
I'll post the first really magnificent bloom is produces!


----------



## GuRu (Oct 28, 2020)

Sorry to say this....but you will never ever find out the name or parentage of such an hybrid. The mayority of these crosses were made for mass producing and selling in garden centers etc. without gaving them a name or recording the parentage.


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Oct 28, 2020)

That's a bummer. It's such a deep magenta, and it contrasts with the soft yellow so well. Maybe one day I'll accidentally come across something online. Thanks.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 7, 2020)

It’s unusual! Never seen before


----------



## Ray (Nov 8, 2020)

Tlynnt66 said:


> That's a bummer. It's such a deep magenta, and it contrasts with the soft yellow so well. Maybe one day I'll accidentally come across something online. Thanks.


Even finding a photo online won’t tell you for sure.

In addition to the fact that there are “zillions” of mass-produced crosses out there, two plants of the same cross can look different, and two plants of the same clone can look different due to differences in culture. There is simply too much uncertainty.

Enjoy the plant and it’s connection to your father, and be happy.


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Nov 8, 2020)

Ray said:


> Even finding a photo online won’t tell you for sure.
> 
> In addition to the fact that there are “zillions” of mass-produced crosses out there, two plants of the same cross can look different, and two plants of the same clone can look different due to differences in culture. There is simply too much uncertainty.
> 
> Enjoy the plant and it’s connection to your father, and be happy.


Well put!


----------



## BrucherT (Nov 8, 2020)

I would see if Norman Fang could help you. He has a Facebook page.


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Nov 10, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> I would see if Norman Fang could help you. He has a Facebook page.


Thanks for your thought, but I tend not to partake in social media much. Forums like this are pretty much as close as I get!


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 11, 2020)

You will probably save much time and hassle with this policy  . Social media is a huge black hole for time and common sense


Tlynnt66 said:


> Thanks for your thought, but I tend not to partake in social media much. Forums like this are pretty much as close as I get!


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Nov 17, 2020)

cnycharles said:


> You will probably save much time and hassle with this policy  . Social media is a huge black hole for time and common sense


Agreed! Without social media, I have many, many more hours for orchid research!


----------



## Tlynnt66 (Dec 26, 2020)

Here is what eventually became of this little gem! I absolutely love the little polka dots. Fairly large blooms as well!


----------

